# riding with your dog



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Good topic. Will respond when I get to a keyboard 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm courious if anyone rides with small dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how you would train them to stop that. 
The 1st few times we took the dogs out with the horses, we went with a friend and her older trail savvy dog. He taught them the ropes. Plus our dogs have been around the horses a lot and know not to chase or bark at them. We do have one dog that wasn't raised around the horses and she will chase them if you don't watch her.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah he was not raised around horses and obviously had herding instincts! Lol

I think I will continue to work with the leash when he gets rowdy. I feel like I need to show him how to act, because he doesn't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

He is pretty good about coming to me and I can get him to sit and Lay down next to the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If I am riding out on the trails, my dogs are allowed to come along, in fact, I doubt I could stop them unless I locked them up in the basement. If I am riding in the arena, they are not allowed in there, period. I had my friend's dog nip at my horse's heel, ages ago, ok decades ago, lol and I ran over the dog, he didn't bother snapping at a horse ever again.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm... I haven't personally ridden with small dogs, but I imagine it would be feasible if they know to stay out from underneath the horse. 

I can tell you what worked for me and hopefully some of that will help you too. 

Herding dogs are a fun group to work with and train. My Australian Cattle dog is extremely intelligent and loyal to the core, but he originally came with some aggression issues and a major lack of self control. I worked with a behaviorist and learned a lot about working with herding dogs, but particularly my individual dog. So some of this may help, and the rest may not.

Before I started working the dog from horseback I had to have a very good control over the dog from a distance without physical contact on the ground. He needed to understand the verbal or hand cue for lie down, leave it and heel. If he doesn't listen on the ground - he's not going to listen when you're on horseback. 

I'm not sure how far along your dog is in training, but I found I had to slow down and introduce the new pieces one at a time. It's also important to make sure that the first step is solid before introducing another new step. So before introducing the horse - make sure basic commands are rock solid. Before introducing trotting with horse and dog, make sure the walk is solid, etc. 

It also helps to have a steady, reliable horse with a sense of humor. One that's comfortable with dogs and not going to get overworked if they get nipped a bit. 

Remember - take it slow, don't over-stimulate your dog with too many new things at once and have fun. My dog enjoys working near horseback because "wonnerful" yummy treats will occasionally rain down on him when he does something amazing. We're still a work in progress, but we've come miles from where we started. Don't forget to update with pictures! 

Oh, and one last tip - the "down" command is going to be your best friend. If my dog gets over stimulated his default is a down position. It works wonders. It sounds like your GSD may be getting over excited or over stimulated. He may be responding by taking control and herding the horse. Or attempting his version of herding. Good luck!


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a 3 year old border collie lab mix that's gone riding with me. In the arena I'm sure all she'd be interested in is following me. Outside on trails she scouts the trail ahead, sniffs, does dogs things, about 50 ft out then comes back. This is how she acts when I'm on the ground. I've noticed she spends a great deal of time looking at me while walking at my side as if wondering what I'm doing up there. 
Obedience is key when riding with dogs. My girl is a squirrel chaser but will give up chase when I tell her. I would suggest getting to a point with your GSD that no means stop whatever you're doing. Herding dogs are taught to stop and lay down quickly, stop Herding essentially. 
Even tho my girl is half border collie she shows little interest in Herding. I had to be more careful of horse on dog aggression. My gelding had grown quite accustomed to poorly trained guard dogs and when I first rode with Ellie he expected her to be the same way. When she wasn't and I redirected his attention to a job he settled down and accepted her. 
Bottom line obedience and experience. Get your dog good when you're on the ground then move to commands from the saddle. Check out canine good citizen certificate. That's a good baseline for good dog behaviors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Cgc would be a total breeze for him, he is regularly very obedient. The only thing he sometimes has trouble with is recall from a distance. I might start training him with a silent whistle just to mix up the come (at the rescue he came from he got shocked a lot for
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

not coming immediately.

I might teach him do drop straight to down as well 

For most of the ride he's great, he just loses his little head sometimes! 

I'm hoping by having him on lead if he gets over simulated he learns what is expected.

I also use many treats until I run out! 

Sorry for the random words my phone is being weird...like this random word I can't delete _stimulated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

We (2-4 humans) may ride with anywhere from 3 up to 8-10 dogs, always on trails. Have never done much special training: new ones learn from the older ones, or from getting yelled at.

There are a couple of Jack Russell-sized ones that frequently come along. They're both about a year old, so do more running around than most.

Here's a shot of a few of them. The white one on the left is one of the JR-sized ones.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

My little yorkieX was a trooper on the trail. Larger dogs would have trouble with the stalks on freshly-cut fields. Burdock (he resembled the burrs of said weed) would weave through them.  Always wanted to teach him to jump up to my boot, where I could reach down & catch him up for a rest... He became ill and passed before that could happen, but I thought if I could get him to try from higher up, like a mounting block, I could build his on confidence from there. 

Pretty civilized country I ride in. Recall has to be 110%. I've been able to call my boxer off a rabbit, mid-chase. ;p He was a good buddy, but couldn't keep up.

NO dog is allowed in the arena. Circles tend to confuse and/or hype them up. Under NO circumstances is a dog allowed to chase a horse on my propert for even ONE second. I teach my horses to chase dogs down, for our safety regarding loose dogs on the trail. I refuse to be a victim of someone else's negligence in pet ownership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I ride with my GSD too! He LOVES it.

He follows in a heel position. Probably a little too closely. He does like to herd though. My biggest problem is him going immediately in front of the horse, then suddenly slowing down or stopping. Pony tries to bite him sometimes. I would be worried about the horse getting annoyed.
My boy does get extremely excited, once we are moving that's fine but just milling around, or if I'm trying to do work (groundwork/lunge/ride in small area) he gets pretty obnoxious. I just yell at him or shut him in if I need to. He is on pretty heavy duty meds and I don't get to see him often and barely ride with him anymore, and I'm sure you understand the GSD focus, so in his mental state there's not much getting through to him. I would keep on correcting and not ride with him if need be, or even if things are fine, if the horse gets worked up expect the dog to.

My boy was soooo happy the other day  it had been so long, he went nuts at first then quickly settled into the routine, only rode for 5 mins or so. Make sure your horse is OK with it, this dog is also known to hide _under_ the horses if something (like another horse!) scares him..

Also, my dog follows _me_ not the horse, he's smart like that. The other dog doesn't really. But I've been out trail riding and someone lets the dog out and miles out the dog comes running up following my scent. Super cute, but not necessarily safe, so watch out for that.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

GSDs are herding dogs. It's in their instincts to herd, so you may have a difficult battle in the meantime. Are you riding on your own property, or at a boarding stable? If there are other people riding and your dog is in the way, then you should remove him. I'd start training him around the horses on the ground, and leash or crate him while riding so your attention isn't focused on the horses.

I ride with my small dog (a ~10 lb rat terrier) fairly often. Probably once a week or so, I don't feel like fussing with her every time I go out. She's pretty good about following me, but I find myself a little too focused on where she is if I'm riding in the arena. If I'm riding out back in the pastures/on trails, she'll stay pretty close, and following isn't really a concern. The barn owner's blue heeler usually follows us back there, and it's pretty fun to have them along.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a boarding place but I bring him at times when I can ride alone. He hsits in the car if other people are in the arena. Part of the hard part is the barn doesn't allow off lead dogs except on the trails so it's hard to practice off lead there (impossible) that's why we use the empty indoor. (G ot permission from bo)

I'm also tea ching him to stay in the corner sometimes, like when I lunge.

My horses are both very tolerant of dogs luckily! 

Thanks for the advice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> I ride with my GSD too! He LOVES it.
> 
> He follows in a heel position. Probably a little too closely. He does like to herd though. My biggest problem is him going immediately in front of the horse, then suddenly slowing down or stopping. Pony tries to bite him sometimes. I would be worried about the horse getting annoyed.
> My boy does get extremely excited, once we are moving that's fine but just milling around, or if I'm trying to do work (groundwork/lunge/ride in small area) he gets pretty obnoxious. I just yell at him or shut him in if I need to. He is on pretty heavy duty meds and I don't get to see him often and barely ride with him anymore, and I'm sure you understand the GSD focus, so in his mental state there's not much getting through to him. I would keep on correcting and not ride with him if need be, or even if things are fine, if the horse gets worked up expect the dog to.
> ...


We address working on heel when I'm on the horse, which the leash helps when he gets worked up. I tell him over here and he gets on my left side. I can also tell him to stay while I get off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I never taught him to do that he's just cute like that, but like I said it's a little too close. Heel is good to learn anyways, but I taught my dog "close" initially for just walks (we walk where we ride for the most part). He is almost always off leash (again, we can do that in the area). Close doesn't mean come or anything, just "hey pay attention you're going to far". It was easy to teach because when I say something to him he stops and looks at me.

The heel position is nice, but you can't see him and he is glued to the horses leg, which is why it's maybe not ideal. When you progress to "heeling" on the horse I'd have him even with you, but off a bit, so he's not glued to the horse.

Like I said, I go through the same excitement issues. I would just keep him moving and if you are going to be doing stopping/turning/work! to keep him somewhere else. I guess that is sort of avoiding the issue, but training him to sit in the corner for ring work is basically the same thing -> "not your time, go away!" if he behaves he's allowed to stay. IME, he will learn as you go.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My two dogs--Husky/GSxBC mix, 60 pounds, and Lab/GSxPitbull mix, 70 pounds--have daily contact with my horses, who are in the back yard. We ALWAYS ride with them in the pasture with us.
*Please don't put your dog on a leash while you are riding.* I weigh more than 2x my dogs, but your horse weighs a lot more. One fall or tripping and your horse falls on your dog and you dog is no more.
Train obedience into your dog before you ride with him again.
My 85 lb. GS/Collie mix used to trot behind and "herd" us when we rode.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys 

When I ask him to be next to me, it's next to me, not the horse. He's good about k keeping a little ways from the horse.

I'm not worried about sometimes having him on the leash because he's so good on lead and my horse scout is very dog savvy and also very used to ponying. I Fox hunted him for a very long time, honestly I would not tell anyone to use a leash while riding, but since I know my animals can handle it I do.

Yesterday Hunter did very well. We only did w/t bc it was very cold. He thought about barking and trying to herd, but then thought better off it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not anti leash if you know what you're doing/the animals, BUT I would never use it on the trails, use it for training only, and if you do make sure you have a really really long leash .


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I only use it in the indoor, because of the weather/footing we can't use the trails right now.

It's also very short so he can't run around the horse and tangle him! 

It's also only on when he's been naughty, not all the time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally, I would have a long one so you can teach him more, you would just need to be able to juggle the slack (as obviously, you don't want him tangling the horse) and work on the dog without the horse getting involved. I would think with a normal 6 foot leash, or worse, a shorter one, he's going to have to be glued to the horses side/underfoot, and I wouldn't want my dog that close. The point is to have him" far away", but still in control and following you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The trees and bushes are thick. I've found that dogs are inclined to run off and follow a scent. \it often winds up suddenly emerging from the bush, startling the horse. Have this happen a few dozen times on a ride and doggie stays home.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Like I said,I would Witt eddy to much about a long line. My dog is really reliable with commands in the arena, the trouble comes sometimes when I'm on the horse. This is why I use a 6 foot leash, to teach him not to herd and bark and site him where I want him to be. 

Thanks for the input though 

Also 6 ft lead is plenty long for him to not be under foot, scout is only 14.3hh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

From training cowdogs I make sure I have good control from voice, hand commands or even whistle on the lead and ground before going to horse back. 
I will re-enforce those commands with a shock collar horseback if need be and/or take them with an older trained dog.

My Chihuahua is pretty well trained that I can control him horseback just from ground/lead training and taking with my older BC. The other day I even let him come to get a couple of cows in..LOL! 
It's all training and consistency


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> The trees and bushes are thick. I've found that dogs are inclined to run off and follow a scent. \it often winds up suddenly emerging from the bush, startling the horse. Have this happen a few dozen times on a ride and doggie stays home.


 Definitely true. My dog stays close but even so pops up every now and then lol. The other one goes wherever and also pops up haha.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

gypsygirl said:


> Like I said,I would Witt eddy to much about a long line. My dog is really reliable with commands in the arena, the trouble comes sometimes when I'm on the horse. This is why I use a 6 foot leash, to teach him not to herd and bark and site him where I want him to be.
> 
> Thanks for the input though
> 
> ...


 
Personally 6 feet is too short for pretty much anything unless you are working on heel or walking in a public area (short leash). I would NEVER get on any of my horses, or any horse (_maybe_ the 12 hand pony, _maybe_) with a leash that short (not that I ever use leashes, just saying). But to each their own, I wouldn't do it, but as long as it works for you.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

See cowchick, I would worry about a Chihuahua (wow I had no idea how to spell that!!) no matter how well trained around a horse (no matter how well trained) just because of the size. I definitely worry about size differences in a lot of different aspects though. It would be hard for him to keep up too 

(Cute thought, if I had a Chihuahua I may make him a little seat so he could ride with me)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Witt eddy? I meant worry too much! Silly phone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Biggest problem is he knows not to herd when I'm on the ground, just in the saddle! 

Luckily this is what's working for us, the last couple rides he was on the leash for less than a minute and didn't try anything naughty at all...now we just have to confirm it  and move outdoors when then weather permits!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> See cowchick, I would worry about a Chihuahua (wow I had no idea how to spell that!!) no matter how well trained around a horse (no matter how well trained) just because of the size. I definitely worry about size differences in a lot of different aspects though. It would be hard for him to keep up too
> 
> (Cute thought, if I had a Chihuahua I may make him a little seat so he could ride with me)


 
That's the thing he has been raised around horses and knows to stay out of the way.
I had a mare try to stomp him to death, I had to romel her (I was riding another horse at the time it happened) to get her off of him. Thankfully he just just was cut and bruised rather than killed. But he will pay attention to a horses body language. Same with cows. When I feed our heifers that we kept back( over 50 head) and they are turned out in the same meadow as the ranch horses (about 40 head) he will trot along with the pickup while I feed off the back. He knows when to run  I treat him like a dog.

He will also ride with me.(a pic of us in TX)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> Biggest problem is he knows not to herd when I'm on the ground, just in the saddle!
> 
> Luckily this is what's working for us, the last couple rides he was on the leash for less than a minute and didn't try anything naughty at all...now we just have to confirm it  and move outdoors when then weather permits!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That confirms that he realizes that he is "out of reach" for you to get after him. 
I have solved that by two ways, 
One, I will make a really long line out of baling twine and not let the dog think he is on a line. Let him get out a ways to where he thinks he is out od reach and re-enforce whatever cue you are trying to install. 
For example, a dog that will chase cattle/horses and not "down" or "get back" when so far out because they know that you can not do anything about it. Let them get out there, call your command, if they do not listen, jerk the twine.

Two, same theory, but with a shock collar. But a good collar is spendy. You don't need to "fry" the dog but hit him with it so he realizes that you can reach that far, sort of speak.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That's the thing he has been raised around horses and knows to stay out of the way.
> I had a mare try to stomp him to death, I had to romel her (I was riding another horse at the time it happened) to get her off of him. Thankfully he just just was cut and bruised rather than killed. But he will pay attention to a horses body language. Same with cows. When I feed our heifers that we kept back( over 50 head) and they are turned out in the same meadow as the ranch horses (about 40 head) he will trot along with the pickup while I feed off the back. He knows when to run  I treat him like a dog.
> 
> He will also ride with me.(a pic of us in TX)


Heh, I'd be afraid of stepping on him myself! I'm definitely used to big dogs, but good for him 

SUPER cute pic too!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I have no issues with shock collars, when used properly, but definitely have very negative memories of them used improperly..


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

He had a very bad experience with shock collars before I got him, he's a rescue so I'm not willing to put one on him.

The leash actually works well because when he herds it's not when he's far from the horse, it's when he's close. With the 6 ft lead he can actually get in front of the horse or behind the horse.

Maybe I will try to take pictures..

Like I said he doesn't always have the leash on,I sometimes start the ride with it for a lap or put it on if he has tried to herd or bark. I would be way too worried to put anything longer in him as he could very easily tangle up the horse.

Shrugs,I guess it's working for us right now and I don't want to shock him so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice to hear so much input thought 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a GSD x Collie who used to come out on rides through woodland with me (when we lived elsewhere), along with my greyhound cross.

My learning points were that when we were on the move they treated me as the pack leader, and concentrated on keeping with me, albeit doing doggy-things (sniffing, looking etc) whilst on the move. If we came across another dog then I upped my pace and they had to follow the pack rather than go spend time with the other dog - the GSD was dog aggressive so I wasn't prepared to risk violent confrontations.

However I am sure that if I tried taking the GSD in the arena with me he would have been instantly bored, and therefore instantly troublesome as he tried to create his own fun - and quite possibly might have tried barking or herding to get some action.

So if you are doing arena work with him I would keep that as a very short (10 minutes max) dog training session, during which your teach certain commands and expected behaviours. I wouldn't persist with trying to get him to just relax and follow because I think that with an intelligent breed like that the likelihood of achieving the wrong results, ie. learning how to make trouble, is high.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha yes, gsds are smarties aren't they? Thanks so much for the info 

When he's off lead he's around sniffing mostly, although he does like to canter with us  often times my friend is also riding with her Doberman so sometimes the run together as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I should specify, my GSD follows me around immediately near me pretty much every step I take, which translates into me being on the horse and him "heeling" next to it.

I completely agree with Rosie's point of not expecting him to walk along quietly. In fact in my case, the slower we go the more "separate" the dog is. he is still listening but will go sniff thing and run off (nearby) into the woods then come back, etc. When we pick up the pace and are moving he falls into his "spot" and stays there, similar to how Rosie described.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I only ever ride in an arena (to change soon, I hope xD), but I wouldn't allow my dog in the arena under any circumstances. I don't think they have a place there, and it could get dangerous as more horses and people and factors are added to the equation.
Just my two cents xD


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input, but the only time others are in there is my friend who also brings her dog to ride with. If there are other people riding or more people come in, he goes and sits in my car  I'm very good at sharing  I also purposely try to go out there at non busy times.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I am riding with my third trail dog and I have found that the horses like having them in front. When our dog Sophie meanders off of the trail I can see our horses looking for her. I will tell you that there can be heart aches involved with trail dogs and that's what happened to us when we were riding in Colorado in a wilderness area. We were about two miles away from the trailer when our dog Molly suddenly ran into the timber never to be seen again. We were in bear and mountain lion country at the time and we can only speculate as to what happened to her. I took a tent and camped out where we had seen her last but she never returned. We searched for three weeks - checking with sheep herders, cowboys and hunters but no one had seen her. We had posters printed and put them in campgrounds in the area with no luck. So, if you are riding in rough country bad things can happen to your dog. After all these years I am still looking for her just hoping to see her riding in the back of some cowboys truck.


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a border collie that I trail ride with. He is wonderful and have only had a couple of incidents. One being he mustve stopped paying attention and we lost him, we had no idea where he was and it scared the crap out of me because he is my world and it was so uncharacteristic of him! We back tracked the trail calling for him frantically and there he was... scared and confused! He followed along the rest of the way.

Another one.. I was on my way home and he decided to go after a herd of deer. Took a few minutes of screaming at him but he finally came back... Normally he doesnt go after them if I yell at him.

Otherwise I think it is great desensitizing for the horses and it is great exercise for the dog! I even have a little backpack for my pupdog and he carries water bottles and everything else we want him to carry!


----------

